# Oil from front hub



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi all, our RV ,on a w22 chassis Chevy Vortec , seems to have lost its rubber cap from the end of the front hub.Some gear oil has leaked out but it still seems to be at the correct level, I"ve never come across a "wet" bearing like this, thought they were usually to be found on rear axles?Anyway, where can I get one of the said caps?  Thanks, Pablo.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Stateside Tuning LC1962 (Linda)

Click on the link at the top of this forum or ring her on 07932 013682

Dazzer


----------



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

Cheers Dazzer.


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

used to run volvo trucks with oil filled front hubs, bearings last forever, a small leak is not a prob as long as not contaminating brakes, and u keep level up sometimes a small rubber plug in centre hub gives u level indicator.


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

sorry just plug with grommet


----------



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Peabug, this has a clear cap with level marked, and a rubber bung (missing).Oil still at level but made a mess around wheel arch. Cheers.


----------

